# First betta art



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

So I decided I was in an artisitc mood this evening! So I drew Nemo. Who WAS Dory until i realized SHE is actually a HMPK HE! Lol So here it is  Used photoshop.










Note: This took literally 5 mins!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

If that only took you five minutes, I'd like to see what you can do with a little more time - cause that is AMAZING.
Seriously, that is adorable!!!


----------

